# St. Louis



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

If you want to join an SA group in St. Louis, MO, try ours. We've had several meetups so far and there's lots of potential meetings on our calendar. Site: http://www.meetup.com/St-Louis-Shyness-and-Social-Anxiety-Meetup-Group/


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I highly recommend it, as a fellow member!


----------

